# The world's most important capital city



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Pyongyang: Kid with a loaded gun...*



mdude said:


> Pyongyang? Am I hallucinating?


Scoff if you must, pal, but any _city_ (to avoid the other "C" word) in possession of nuclear weapons is a force to be reckoned with...We're not talkin' Bahgdad here...A kid is relatively insignificant unless he picks up a loaded gun. So wake up and smell the "napalm in the morning." As you watch MTV most of the time, throw in a little CNN every once in a while; you might learn a thing or two about the _real_ world we live in!


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Washington DC.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Washington being the capital of the most powerful country in the world.


----------



## KingWest (May 1, 2005)

(1) Washington DC
(2) Beijing
(3) Tokyo

London is no way in the top 3. London bombings didn't cause a ripple in world's stock markets. No one cares if it's raising/lowering its interest rate. It's most powerful company (HSBC) is from Hong Kong. Its Prime Minister is robotically a Yes man to US President.


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima (Aug 3, 2005)

>It's most powerful company (HSBC) is from Hong Kong.

What do you mean? HK was one of British territory when a Brit founded the company. Its company was never founded by Chinese. When HK's return to China was nearing, the company moved the headquarters to London. The headquarters have been in British territory since it was founded. OK?


----------



## [email protected]_Coast (Jul 30, 2005)

Winnipeg!


----------



## rokey1140 (Mar 13, 2005)

Pyongyang!

1.Pyongyang

2.Washington DC

3.paris


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima (Aug 3, 2005)

^
This Korean always makes us laugh.


----------



## KingWest (May 1, 2005)

IshikawajimaHarima said:


> >It's most powerful company (HSBC) is from Hong Kong.
> 
> What do you mean? HK was one of British territory when a Brit founded the company. Its company was never founded by Chinese. When HK's return to China was nearing, the company moved the headquarters to London. The headquarters have been in British territory since it was founded. OK?



It's still from Hong Kong (and Shanghai), regardless the nationality of the founders, like it or not. Guess why it's not called "London and Belfast Banking Corporation" (LBBC). Your post has just provided further evident that London cannot be on the top 3. If you want something powerful, important and big, you cannot do it in London. You have a better chance in Hong Kong (and possibly Shanghai).


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

Well if your talking political:

-Washington DC
-Beijing
-Pyongyang
-London
-Paris

If your talking about top cities

-Tokyo
-Paris
-London


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv?

...ehm... I don't know how to tell you...
Israel capital is not Tel Aviv: it's Jerusalem!


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> Stupid poll.


True. Some of the recent polls on this board have been stupid, because almost every single one will be dominated by the US or US cities. By the way if you voted for London, you might be thinking you're still living in the 19th century.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Bloody hell, some of you really do find it hard to accept dont you, that London is still a major political city. Capital city of the 4th largest economy in the world, City of the Commonwealth. Tony Blair is head of the EU and the G8 this year ... Political stuff just isnt past glories and money, its what they do. the UK and London led the way in wiping 18 countries free of debt this year, its ahead of its targets in cutting emmisions, its holds more politcal and right's rallies then any other city. 

P.S That bloke who said something about London's economy and markets after the Bombings, clearly hasnt a clue what his talking about. Strong markets after an attack or enviromental disaster which have a tendency to only lose one working day will cause minimal damage to any major economy. However an attack on the scale of 9/11 would cause terrific drama due to its lasting effect.

Those who think this is a thread to bash London think again, because its getting very boring now. Where do all these trolls come from, they seem to get banned then knew ones pop up and all thier post counts are in threads involving Britian and its cities. Do you lot have nothing better to do? like discussing developments in your homeland? isnt this what skyscrapercity is all about? :sleepy:

*Embassies in London*

*A * 
Afghanistan 
Albania 
Algeria 
Andorra 
Angola 
Antigua and Barbuda 
Argentina 
Armenia 
Australia 
Austria 
Azerbaijan 

*B* 
Bahamas 
Bahrain 
Bangladesh 
Barbados 
Belarus 
Belgium 
Belize 
Benin 
Bolivia 
Bosnia and Herzegovina 
Botswana 
Brazil 
Brunei 
Bulgaria 
Burkina Faso 
Burma 
Burundi 

*C * 
Cambodia 
Cameroon 
Canada 
Cape Verde 
Central African Republic 
Chad 
Chile 
China 
Colombia 
Comoros 
Congo 
Congo (Democratic Republic) 
Costa Rica 
Croatia 
Cuba 
Cyprus 
Czech Republic 

* D* 
Denmark 
Djibouti 
Dominica, Commonwealth of 
Dominican Republic 

*E * 
Ecuador 
Egypt 
El Salvador 
Equatorial Guinea 
Eritrea 
Estonia 
Ethiopia 

* F * 
Fiji 
Finland 
France 

*G * 
Gabon 
Gambia, The Republic of 
Georgia 
Germany 
Ghana 
Greece 
Grenada 
Guatemala 
Guinea 
Guinea-Bissau 
Guyana 

* H * 
Holy See 
Honduras 
Hungary 

*I* 
Iceland 
India 
Indonesia 
Iran 
Iraq 
Ireland 
Israel 
Italy 
Ivory Coast (Côte d'Ivoire) 

* J * 
Jamaica 
Japan 
Jordan 

*K * 
Kazakhstan 
Kenya 
Kiribati 
Korea, DPR (North Korea) 
Korea, Republic of (South Korea) 
Kuwait 
Kyrgyzstan 

* L * 
Laos 
Latvia 
Lebanon 
Lesotho 
Liberia 
Libya 
Lithuania 
Luxembourg 

*M* 
Macedonia 
Madagascar 
Malawi 
Malaysia 
Maldives 
Mali 
Malta 
Mauritania 
Mauritius 
Mexico 
Moldova 
Mongolia 
Morocco 
Mozambique 

* N * 
Namibia 
Nauru 
Nepal 
Netherlands 
New Zealand 
Nicaragua 
Niger 
Nigeria 
Norway 

*O* 
Oman 

* P * 
Pakistan 
Palestine National Authority 
Panama 
Papua New Guinea 
Paraguay 
Peru 
Philippines 
Poland 
Portugal 

*Q * 
Qatar (State of) 

*R * 
Romania 
Russian Federation 
Rwanda 

*S * 
Saint Christopher and Nevis 
Saint Christopher and Nevis (St Kitts & Nevis) 
Saint Lucia 
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines 
Samoa 
San Marino 
Sao Tome and Principe 
Saudi Arabia 
Senegal 
Serbia and Montenegro 
Seychelles 
Sierra Leone 
Singapore 
Slovakia 
Slovenia 
Solomon Islands 
Somalia 
South Africa 
Spain, Kingdom of 
Sri Lanka 
Sudan 
Suriname 
Swaziland 
Sweden 
Switzerland 
Syria 

* T * 
Tajikistan 
Tanzania 
Thailand 
Togo 
Tonga 
Trinidad and Tobago 
Tunisia 
Turkey 
Turkmenistan 
Tuvalu 

*U * 
Uganda 
Ukraine 
United Arab Emirates 
United States 
Uruguay 
Uzbekistan 

*V * 
Vanuatu 
Venezuela 
Vietnam 
* 
Y* 
Yemen 

* Z * 
Zambia 
Zimbabwe


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Birminghamculture, I do not want to contest you London has a big role in world policy
But Commonwealth in times of global economy is not so important as it was once...
And showing a list of Embassies doesn't make London a more important capital: every capital city has that number of embassies more or less
Do you want to know more?
A capital city like Rome has three embassies for every country you listed: one for relationships with Italy, another one for relationships with Vatican State, another one for relationships with UN, 'cause FAO (Food Agency Organization of United Nations) has its seat in Rome
That doesn't mean Rome has a biggest political role in the world respect London or Paris or Washington

I'm just saying London has an important role in the world: but nothing in comparison to Washington political position in the world

We Europeans (not only continental Europeans) have to accept that after WW2 our countries influence on world policy decreased: and since the '50s!

European countries can be singularly influent if they're, for exemple, allied to the true inluents of the world, as US, or they can better be influent if they really put together their influence (of every single country) with an issue they share (very rare it happens, in spite of EU retoric on common policy

Maybe it is a set phrase to say _EU economic giant, political dwarf_... But it's true!
And it doesn't make exception for their members: even if they have a transatlantic policy, like UK traditionally has and in this moment make as bridge between Europe and United States
Important role, nothing to say. 

But that's the point: UK is a "channel" for Europe relationships with US, the superpower; the ones who have the main role in the games of the world...
And then there are Russia, China, India and many others...


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

How is London so close to Washington DC? I mean, it's a great city, and I'd rather live there, but get a clue!


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

again a bunch of english people claiming how important london is. ITs about time you guys get out of the 19th century. London is no longer the center of a super power. Its importance has declined significantly all around the world. I am from south asia, and no one there even cares what happens in london, its just another place we went and populated. The US is much more important. And here in Canada too, no one cares about the UK, its all about the US, China, and India. London was significant when it was the senter of the worlds largest empire, now its just the capital of some small island. Also you talk about the commonwealth, the commonwealth today is hardly anything more than symbolic link to the past. Regional trade relations like EU, NAFTA, ASEAN etc. have far more influence than the commonwealth. British people in ssc look too highly at their city. Its a great place, one of the worlds best, but it cannot compare to the importance of Washington or the future importance of the newly rising Beijing and Delhi.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Be quite Ziki - you're talking tripe as usual. This thread isnt just about politcs as many of you seem to think. Diversity, Economy, Finance, Population - all things London comes out trumps in against Washington DC to make it more important. Some of you think that because Washington is the capital of the States its more important. Yes its more important politically, but its not what the threads about :sleepy:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

birminghamculture said:


> Diversity, Economy, Finance, Population - all things London comes out trumps in against Washington DC to make it more important.


Listen, you forgot the most important factor. Power. I'm not trying to be patriotic or anything...but London just cannot compete.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Buddy you were the one who was talking about politics, talking about the commonwealth and listing all the embassiers. I just reposnded to your claims. Now that you cant argue you bring up other things. The question is what is the most important capital. It doesnt help the world if its more diverse or a better looking city. Thats for its population. When it comes to global importance you must look at national economy, and UK doesnt even come close. You have to look at the nations influences, again UK doesnt come close. If something major happens to it, not many outside europe would be widely effected. But if something major happens in the US, the entire world is effected. You are just trying to find other ways for london to win now that it is obvious it cannot compete with wachingtons global influence.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

pottebaum said:


> Listen, you forgot the most important factor. Power. I'm not trying to be patriotic or anything...but London just cannot compete.


Why cant it - like I said its not just politcal this thread and even if it was, London is still home to arguably the 2nd most influential goverment at the moment, and the 4th largest economy ... New York is more important then Washington, the Whitehouse and goverment offices might be located in this famous city, but thats all it has (politcal importance) not cultural importance, sporting importance, technological importance etc.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Zaki said:


> Buddy you were the one who was talking about politics, talking about the commonwealth and listing all the embassiers. I just reposnded to your claims. Now that you cant argue you bring up other things. The question is what is the most important capital. It doesnt help the world if its more diverse or a better looking city. Thats for its population. When it comes to global importance you must look at national economy, and UK doesnt even come close. You have to look at the nations influences, again UK doesnt come close. If something major happens to it, not many outside europe would be widely effected. But if something major happens in the US, the entire world is effected. You are just trying to find other ways for london to win now that it is obvious it cannot compete with wachingtons global influence.



Umm, I think you need to go and Bunji of the CN tower :yes:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^The way I think of it, Birmingham, is that the events in Washington affect the world more than those in London. Can we agree on that? And, while not on the same level as New York and London, it is very important to the American and world economy.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

birminghamculture said:


> Umm, I think you need to go and Bunji of the CN tower :yes:


lol why is it cause i keep shutting you up all the time. And UK the second most influential country in the world. :rofl: Wow you really are stuck in the past. UK has as much inlfuence as France which is shit. The only way UK can have major influence is when it is part of the EU, on its own its crap. Please tell me, what are these major influences you speak of. And thx for the advice but i rather skydive, seems more fun.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Yet another thread turned to shit.


----------

